# huffy hedgie



## kkelley06 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello. I've had Cornelius for about 8 months now and despite many many attempts he doesn't like being handled. When we went to the vet for nail clipping they had to briefly put him under to do it. Anyways he seems to like when I sit by his cage and talk to him. He just doesn't like being held. Should I just continue to interact with him this way or keep stressing him out by holding him? If I place him on a blanket next to me is that enough for bonding time?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep holding him every day for at least 30 minutes. That way he'll learn that you're nothing to be afraid of. By not holding him, you're reinforcing his huffiness because he's learning that if he huff, you'll go away, and that's not what you want.

You can even just sit him on your lap (not next to you. Make sure there's physical contact) while you watch TV. And if he wants to huff for 20 minutes, that's fine. He'll eventually learn that you're not dangerous.

But you have to be persistent. If you haven't been consistently holding him during the 8 months you've had him, it could take awhile to adjust to the physical contact.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

How much does he huff and for how long? My hedgie always huffs at first when I get her but she keeps her quills flat and down. After a few minutes I can pet her without her huffing any more.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

From what I've read on this (super helpful) forum, a lot of hedgies just don't like being held/touched, plain and simple. I would still try holding him as much as possible though, but if he likes the sound of your voice, definitely talk to him as you hold him too 

That's what I do with my girl, she hates being picked up, and will hiss non-stop, until I actually have her in my hands, then she calms down. But if I try to pet her, she hisses and puts her head quills up. I think just every hedgie is different :grin:


----------



## kkelley06 (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried holding him tonight in an old sweatshirt on my lap. He calmed down after about a minute and as long as I didn't move too much he was fine. He was quite curious and poked his head out a lot and was climbing around so I think that's a good sign!


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with everyone above, each hedgie has his/her own temperament and you'll just have to figure out/spend time with your hedgie to figure out his. My little guy HATES being woken up and taken out of his cage at first. After a few minutes once he's huffed and puffed, he'll relax and wake up. Once he's awake, he's very snuggly and enjoys exploring the room we have him in  He loves being petted/tickled between his eyes lol.


----------

